

Show HN: Give gifts with a twist - irrelative
http://www.ifting.com/

======
mustpax
This isn't quite about gifting because a gift is given only expecting goodwill
in return. This is more like an "on-demand personal assistant", which is a
cool idea but would be even better with a name that conveys its true purpose.

------
jasongullickson
Neat, but those drawings scare me.

~~~
mrspandex
I love the playful style of the whole thing.

------
mtogo
Looks very cool and i like the idea, up until i saw the log in with Facebook
button.

No thanks.

------
jeffchuber
So this is sort of like Zaarly? Except targeted instead of broadcasted?

------
follower
Intriguing idea--can you tell us a bit more about the story behind it?

------
Pfiffer
I don't have a Facebook and I won't create one. No go.

------
chopsueyar
Wasn't Facebook recently granted a 'gifting' patent?

